# 1,000 LB Fish



## clc900 (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone hear any news of a 1,000 lb fish caught near Grand Haven???


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

were you sleeping when this came to you LOL


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

One of my non-fishing buddies said he saw a 1000#+ sturgeon on the news, but did'nt catch where.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

nope, this post is useless without pics!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

There was something on B-93 Radio Station and it said was caught near South Haven.....
Here is the photo that is on there web site... A check of the Net and was from Canada..... BIG BIG FISH.....I do not care where it was caught......

This Sturgeon was caught in 2005 on the Fraser River just above the Mission bridge.. It weighed out at over 1000lbs and measured out at 11'1". It was 56" around the girth. It took over 6 and a half hours and 4 dozen beers and 4 guys taking turns reeling.
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-sturgeon.html


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

what would the age of it be? I know they live a long time, but 11 feet :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

That pic has been around awhile. No sturgeon that big in Michigan. Only out west. The white sturgeon they get out in western U.S. can get that big, along with the Beluga stugeon in Russia or Europe. The record in Great Lakes is 193 lbs. I believe, might be some that push 300 or so lbs. somewhere in Great lakes, but the "lake sturgeon" doesn't get quite that big. Beautiful fish though, would be great to tackle one of those beasts:yikes:


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

*Michigan State Record:
*193 lbs 0 ozs caught by Joe Maka, Jr. caught on Mullet Lake, Cheboygen County on January 1, 1974.


300# fish,gotta go to minnisota for that,Unless ya go to canada,dont think I'd want to catch a 1000# fish by myself,let alone a 300# fish,that would tend to suck alittle bit.


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

i'm sure the one i lost went 1000lbs,:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

fish-on said:


> i'm sure the one i lost went 1000lbs,:lol::lol::lol:


.

The only reason you lost it was because a COUGAR ate it on the way in!!! :yikes:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

duckman#1 said:


> what would the age of it be? I know they live a long time, but 11 feet :yikes: :yikes:


I bet 150-200 years old.


----------



## kingsransom (Jun 17, 2004)

Let me guess, April Fools. Right?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

clc900 said:


> Anyone hear any news of a 1,000 lb fish caught near Grand Haven???


You sure that wasnt a mother load brought in on a commercial fishing boat?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

malainse said:


> There was something on B-93 Radio Station and it said was caught near South Haven.....
> Here is the photo that is on there web site... A check of the Net and was from Canada..... BIG BIG FISH.....I do not care where it was caught......
> 
> This Sturgeon was caught in 2005 on the Fraser River just above the Mission bridge.. It weighed out at over 1000lbs and measured out at 11'1". It was 56" around the girth. It took over 6 and a half hours and 4 dozen beers and 4 guys taking turns reeling.
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-sturgeon.html


I read somewhere that some Canadians trolling for salmon near kettle point caught this fish.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd like to know that if i foul hooked it,would my truck have the balls to pull it out?:lol:


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

This is a couple years old and was not caught in michigan. I will try to find the article on it...


----------

